# Refreshing drinks



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Need a good tasty healthy soft Drink. Water and orange squash ant doing it for me anymore what you guys Drink. Needs to be sugar free and caffine free. Mouth just seems to be constantly dry.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Milk.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Milk.


 Abit to many calories mate I love milk but on a low calorie diet at the moment .


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Sterilised Milk.


 fixed


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Try putting some lemon in ur water


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

banzi said:


> fixed


 Hate the stuff .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> Hate the stuff .


 I'm not a big fan of fixed either.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

andyhuggins starts his day of with sherry mate


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Summer fruit cordial or lime


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Or beer.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> Need a good tasty healthy soft Drink. Water and orange squash ant doing it for me anymore what you guys Drink. Needs to be sugar free and caffine free. Mouth just seems to be constantly dry.


 Sugar free drinks usually have dodgy sweeteners in them like Aspartame or Acesulfame K so good luck with that.

Get some of this down ya:









and if you say you hate that I'm going to have to chin you.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Brand chain amino acids all day?

I sip on approx a gallon throughout the day all different flavours

fruit punch

blue rasberry

grape

i do do like the odd diet fizzy drink like diet Dr Pepper or diet Fanta


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

GCMAX said:


> Sugar free drinks usually have dodgy sweeteners in them like Aspartame or Acesulfame K so good luck with that.
> 
> Get some of this down ya:
> 
> and if you say you hate that I'm going to have to chin you.


 I do like this not really healthy is it. I'll check muscle food for a high protien version .


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Make your own fu**ing life choices!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sainsburys do some sugar free own brand flavoured fizzy water which is pretty nice.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

needs to be totally sugar free? I love a Gatorade Fruit Punch when home from the gym while cooking my dinner to re-hydrate, but it has 20grams sugar per 500ml so pointless for your wants


----------



## ArthurShawcross (Mar 17, 2016)

Miwadi lime with lots of water and ice does it for me


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

caffeine free diet cola e.g brown fizzy water


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

bottleneck25 said:


> Need a good tasty healthy soft Drink. Water and orange squash ant doing it for me anymore what you guys Drink. Needs to be sugar free and caffine free. Mouth just seems to be constantly dry.


 Age?

Weight?

Stats?

Previous cycle results?

Don;t even attempt a good tasty healthy drink until your training and diet and roids are on point.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Milk.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I drink tesco double concentrate cordial. Lemon, Apple and black current, strawberry and something else, cherries and berries, summer fruits. 3l for £2 and no added sugar. Love the stuff.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Tonic water.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Cold aloe Vera water


----------



## Chris Pembs (Mar 27, 2016)

1 glass full to the top with ice and the filled with filtered water.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Just because it says no added sugar, doesnt mean it hasnt got sugar.

If you're cutting i would avoid it, same as I would with naturally occurring sugar in fresh fruit and only eat / drink as a treat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I drink weak squash all day long


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chris Pembs said:


> 1 glass full to the top with ice and the filled with filtered water.


 same as me mate. Do you make sure each ice cube is the exact same size and if you find one isn't then you flick your bedroom light on and off 300 times ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I actually prefer plain water to any other drinks.


----------



## Chris Pembs (Mar 27, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> same as me mate. Do you make sure each ice cube is the exact same size and if you find one isn't then you flick your bedroom light on and off 300 times ?


 WOW! How did you know? It used to be 300 times but stamina is much better now, can manages 600 times now but keep killing bulbs, so called long life!


----------

